# Moving to Spain in 2 years. Help please!



## Fen (Jul 13, 2008)

We are hoping to move to Spain (Malaga area) in approximately 2 years.
We are coming over to explore the area and will be based in the Almunecar/Los Banuelos area for 10 days in October.
Please can anyone suggest areas for us to look at, where house prices are reasonable, and there is great community spirit
We'd like to find small towns with bars and restaurants in walking distance, where life can also be peaceful, and English folk not too far away, as we are very sociable and speak not a jot of Spanish YET!!! Do intend to take classes soon.
Many thanks
Fen


----------



## angelmouse (Aug 19, 2009)

There are a few blogs about on moving and living in Spain in areas nearby to Malaga eg helpful-ideas, Nueva Andalucia Blog and Andalucia Diary. Good luck with your moving plans.


----------



## Fen (Jul 13, 2008)

angelmouse said:


> There are a few blogs about on moving and living in Spain in areas nearby to Malaga eg helpful-ideas, Nueva Andalucia Blog and Andalucia Diary. Good luck with your moving plans.


Many thanks for that. I am new to this forum, so please excuse me for not knowing my way around!! 

I'm sure I'll be back with a million and one other questions...........this forum is fantastic. Thanks to all

Fen


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Fen said:


> Many thanks for that. I am new to this forum, so please excuse me for not knowing my way around!!
> 
> I'm sure I'll be back with a million and one other questions...........this forum is fantastic. Thanks to all
> 
> Fen


Have a look around, you'll soon know your way around. Feel free to ask anything, if we can help we will!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Fen (Jul 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> Have a look around, you'll soon know your way around. Feel free to ask anything, if we can help we will!!!
> 
> Jo xx


Thanks Jojo.........I'm sure you will be hearing from me frequently!!

We have had a cottage in Normandy for 6 years, and decided that France just isn't for us! Our next move has got to be right, so much research is required on our part. I'll be grateful for any tips, advice and info' that's on offer.

Hope you are enjoying the summer!

Kindest regards

Fen


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Fen said:


> Thanks Jojo.........I'm sure you will be hearing from me frequently!!
> 
> We have had a cottage in Normandy for 6 years, and decided that France just isn't for us! Our next move has got to be right, so much research is required on our part. I'll be grateful for any tips, advice and info' that's on offer.
> 
> ...


Hi Fen!
Welcome to the forum.
Can't tell you much about Malaga as I live near Madrid and have only been for a couple of holidays in that area. However, I totally agree with you that you should do as much research as possible before moving on to Malaga, especially having already made one big move. Have you been to the area for a visit, or better, a few visits at different times of year? Will you be needing work? If so check out the job availability in local papers or websites, and it would be a good idea to get learning the basic lingo.
Good luck!!


----------



## Fen (Jul 13, 2008)

We will hopefully be established in our own business when we eventually make the move, and as long as we have an internet connection, all will be good (fingers crossed!)
We are about to enrol in classes, and are trying to find Spanish folk locally for "conversation", but neither of us sadly seem naturals with languages, which is a great shame. We intend to utilise the time in the next year on homing in on the right area, and visiting many times in the different seasons. 
France (though we didn't live there, but have owned a cottage for many years) was perfect for "weekending", but offered VERY little social life, as the French notoriously are extremely family friendly, and don't readily mix with the English, and it had a tendency to be lonely. I also relish a better climate. It was FREEZING in the winter!!!!
Many thanks for that......... keep the pearls of wisdom's coming!!!

Fen


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Fen said:


> Thanks Jojo.........I'm sure you will be hearing from me frequently!!
> 
> We have had a cottage in Normandy for 6 years, and decided that France just isn't for us! Our next move has got to be right, so much research is required on our part. I'll be grateful for any tips, advice and info' that's on offer.
> 
> ...


Thats wierd, some friends of our have just sold up here to move to Normady


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

BUGS said:


> Thats wierd, some friends of our have just sold up here to move to Normady


Sorry to interlude but have you been for your midnight skinny dip yet Bugs??


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Chica said:


> Sorry to interlude but have you been for your midnight skinny dip yet Bugs??


Funny you should mention that! I am just finishing answering todays e mails and then its into the pool.


----------



## Fen (Jul 13, 2008)

No chance of skinny dipping in Normandy......... Brrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

Fen said:


> No chance of skinny dipping in Normandy......... Brrrrrrrrr!!!!


I dunno, after a few bottles of good French wine its amazing what some people will do


----------

